# Goat Math



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

okay so i have had my doelings for 2 weeks now, and I feel the addiction taking hold. :laugh: I originally planned to use these guys to slowly learn all about dairy goats. you know - 
1) Raising kids 101
then in about 8-9 months 
2) All about breeding
and 5 months later
3) Kidding 
and finally
4) Everything milk.
Well now I am toying with getting an older doe either a yearling ready to breed or one already pregnant, because I cant wait that long for steps 2,3 and 4.  
Any thoughts on issues I might have introducing an older doe to 2 four month old doelings?
Also if there is any cure for the goat addiction, I think my DH might be interested


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

The older doe might fight with the babies at first until they establish a pecking order but after that they should be fine. My older does and kids are all together and they get along


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

agree they will head butt to head a pecking order. 
I find that if I put them in neighboring lots where just a fence separates them, the head butting isn't as much.

If you aren't setup this way, then maybe putting the babies or the older girl in a dog crate over night for everyone to do their sniffing.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

resistance is futile you will be assimilated.. lmao been there done that


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

silvergramma said:


> resistance is futile you will be assimilated.. lmao been there done that


You are my new best friend.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> silvergramma said:
> 
> 
> > resistance is futile you will be assimilated.. lmao been there done that
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can try to fight the addiction, or just give in to it. As you can see, we all gave up long ago. Fighting it just means that "great goat" just got sold to someone else! :angry: 

I had that feeling when I first started. And, I was feeling pretty scared, I had bred my beautiful babies to that stinky monster! OH NO! So, I purchased an experienced, already bred doe, she had a month to go, I think. That was Izzy, she had quads. So, I got to practice. And, boy did she know the "Doe Code of Honor", by heart. I had just found the fiasco farm website, so I was feeling confident. Then I found this forum and "life is good". 

So, go ahead, you are in good hands! :hi5:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wait...... I started with 2. Now I have 21. :thumb:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

:tears: 

from laughter.

I never give the correct amount out to hubby when he asks. I always round down.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Di said:


> You can try to fight the addiction, or just give in to it. As you can see, we all gave up long ago. Fighting it just means that "great goat" just got sold to someone else! :angry:


LOL! So true!! 
Just don't tell anyone about that little voice that tells you to get more goats! :ROFL: :slapfloor:



LilBleatsFarm said:


> I never give the correct amount out to hubby when he asks. I always round down.


 :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Just make sure the babies have enough room to get away from the larger doe and they will learn to stay away from her if she is aggressive to them.

"resistance is futile you will be assimilated.. " hee hee I love that.

We started out with 2 and I told my DH that our max would be 4, that was two years ago ... now we have 28 :slapfloor: :ROFL:

My DH took a couple cheese making classes and decided he needed more milk so I had to purchase more goats ~ hee hee. Maybe your hubby will fall in love with making cheese and then you will need more too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Wish that would happen around here Chris!! My mom says our max is 6


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I wish it could too :wink: there is something to be said for having a manageable number though. A lot of our current 28 are babies and a few wethers but I want to hold at this number because I know that veterinary emergencies will come and this number works for upkeep like hoof trimming, worming, etc. if we had more it might become a chore and wouldn't we as enjoyable.

I got it ~ you can just bring your 6 and come live with us ~ hee hee. I'm sure my daughters would love it but your parents would be so sad.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My dad wants more so I'm sure we will have more then 6 at some point LOL!
I know what you mean! I worked at a horse farm... for a little while we didn't have many borders... once the barn filled up I got stressed out and wasn't enjoying it much anymore.... over 16 horses is a lot! LOL!

LOL! Hey I would do it! hehe! I'll be 18 in Jan. so I'll just move to CA instead of staying here in NH! LOL! Hey and then I would be able to see Legacy in person!!! LOL!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I never give the correct amount out to hubby when he asks. I always round down.


I love it that you have so many that it's not obvious when you're rounding out the numbers. :ROFL:


----------

